# Verzögerung in Batch file



## ZeroKey (27. August 2011)

*Verzögerung in Batch file*

Hey Leute!
Vorweg: 
Ich habe fast keine Ahnung vom Programmieren, bin aber in der Lage solche  Sachen schnell zu verstehen und mir selber Lösungen vorzustellen.
Ich benutze Win7 Ultimate 64-Bit
Zum Problem:
Ich habe folgende Batch-Datei geschrieben:


```
start "" "E:\Neuer Ordner\****\*****\*******.exe"
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 10000 >NUL
start "" "E:\Neuer Ordner\****\*****\*******.exe"
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 10000 >NUL
start "" "E:\Neuer Ordner\****\*****\*******.exe"
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 10000 >NUL
start "" "E:\Neuer Ordner\****\*****\*******.exe"
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 10000 >NUL
start "" "E:\Neuer Ordner\****\*****\*******.exe"
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 10000 >NUL
start "" "E:\Neuer Ordner\****\*****\*******.exe"
exit
```
Was ich da, von wo starte ist eigentlich egal, deswegen habe ich das mal  zensiert. Das eigentliche Problem ist gar nicht das Starten der  Programme, sondern die Pausen dazwischen. Ich möchte eine Verzögerung von 10-15 sekunden einfügen, allerdings funktioniert das entweder nur teilweise, oder gar nicht.
Ich habe bis jetzt die Befehle getestet:


```
REM | CHOICE /C:YN /N /T:Y,[B]10[/B] >NUL            Startet nur die erste Anwendung in der Liste und macht dann gar nichts mehr.

TYPE NUL | CHOICE /C:YN /N /T:Y,[B]10[/B] >NUL   Startet nur die erste Anwendung in der Liste und macht dann gar nichts mehr.

SLEEP 10    Hat gar keinen Effekt, die Anwendungen starten alle direkt.

PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 10000 >NUL       Funktioniert etwa bis zum dritten Programm und startet dann den rest auf ein mal. Funktioniert nicht 
mehrfach, sprich: Batch-Datei ausführen, merken das es nicht funktioniert hat und noch mal ausführen. Es scheint so, als würde Windows 
sich merken, dass die Adresse 1.1.1.1 nicht vorhanden  ist und startet alles direkt.
```
Ich suche also nach einer funktionierenden Möglichkeit, eine Verzögerung einzufügen, ohne jedes mal eine Taste drücken zu müssen, um das nächste Programm zu starten.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe!

MfG
ZeroKey


----------



## AMD (27. August 2011)

*AW: Verzögerung in Batch file*

Vllt. helfen die Befehle wait oder timeout?!


----------



## ZeroKey (27. August 2011)

*AW: Verzögerung in Batch file*



AMD schrieb:


> Vllt. helfen die Befehle wait oder timeout?!


 
Wait habe ich auch getestet und das hat keinen Effekt. Timeout werde ich mal ausprobieren.


Edit: Timeout funktioniert super, bis auf die Tatsache, dass sofort das nächste Programm gestartet wird, wenn ich eine Taste drücke. Ich will halt genau das verhindern. Ich will ein mal klicken und dann nichts mehr damit zu tun haben.


----------



## Jared566 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Verzögerung in Batch file*

es gibt eine wait.exe die du einbauen kannst - die startest du in deinem script einfach mit einem parameter nämlich der zeit in sekunden.

dann wird diese zeit abgewartet und dann gehts weiter 

zumindest gings bei mir immer so .. 


kleiner tipp: ping nicht die 1.1.1.1 an sondern nimm lieber die 127.0.0.1 das meinetwegen 15 mal und leite die ausgabe zu NUL um 

sollte funktionieren, wenn nicht schau dir mal AutoIt an - finde ich für solche sachen besser da kannst du dir auch eine .exe kompilieren

Mfg Jared


----------

